
Proof Without Words: Integration by Parts - seycombi
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C_d6nWoVYAAjsBP.jpg:large
======
seycombi
from: [https://mathoverflow.net/questions/8846/proofs-without-
words](https://mathoverflow.net/questions/8846/proofs-without-words)

